
How to get your email newsletter out of promotions tab to primary in Gmail - alesmaticic
http://www.7loops.com/get-email-out-of-promotions-tab-gmail-land-primary-tab/
======
al2o3cr
"Off course click through and conversion rates don’t increase as much as open
rates but increases from 20% to 50% are normal, and that’s a lot."

Or in other words, this methodology STUFFS SPAM into people's main inboxes.
DIAF, "email marketers".

~~~
alesmaticic
I am talking about people who actually subscribed to the newsletter. If you
don't like to read that kind of emails you can always unsubscribe. I would
actually prefer if people not reading the newsletter unsubscribed from it so I
can send it only to people who would like to read it and lower my costs.

